# IGF-LR3 what is it by maximpep



## maximpep (Jan 3, 2013)

1. IGF-LR3..... "WHAT IS IT"

IGF-1 is a peptide roughly the same structure and size as insulin, or about 83 amino acids long. It belongs to the peptide family of substances identified as growth factors. It is a highly anabolic hormone released in the liver as well as in peripheral tissues such as skeletal muscle. In the body, IGF-1 is released in response to the presence of Human Growth Hormone (HGH). After intense resistance training, the body experiences a surge in GH and IGF, and this is one way that new muscle is built. Although GH is considered to be highly anabolic, in actuality, IGF-1 is suspected to be responsible for the primary anabolic activities of GH.


2. "IGF-LR3.... "HOW DOES IT WORK"

IGF-1 builds new muscle tissue by promoting nitrogen retention and protein synthesis. This causes the growth of muscles through both hyperplasia (which is an increase in number of muscle cells) and mitogenesis (which is the actual growth of new muscle fibers). Thus IGF-1 not only makes muscle fibers bigger, it makes more of them as well!

3. "IGF-LR3... " WHAT ARE THE BENEFITS OF IGF-LR3"

Insulin like Growth Factor 1 Long R3 is highly effective when it comes to promoting balanced cellular DNA synthesis and provides benefits such as improved processes of protein synthesis and nitrogen retention along with reductions in terms of protein degradation. It is equally effective in enhancing transportation of glucose in the body. All these benefits sum up improvements in terms of performance, stamina, body strength,
muscle building, red blood cells, muscle mass, muscle size, and muscle function.
In addition to all these advantages, IGF-1 LR3 is also considered effective for nerve tissue regeneration and minimizing the level of LDL (bad) cholesterol. Bodybuilders use IGF-1 LR3 since it, apart from all the abovementioned benefits, also helps them burn fat and improving the count of white blood cells. IGF-1 LR3 is also effective to promote absorption of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine Sulfate and altering genetic capabilities to improve muscle size and density.
If that was not all, IGF-1 LR3 also acts as a neuroprotector and neuropromotor at the same time that means that reflex actions, learning abilities, and memory are improved over a period of time.

This is only in introduction of the basic chemical profile of IGF-LR3. Over the course of the next few months, I will go deeper in the explanations of other peptides, as well as the MGF, and IGF family members
As of today, I will write one page or chapter of a single peptide. This will be a non biased, honest assessment of the peptide family.

If you ever have questions or opposing opinions, please feel free to chime in anytime!! This is only day one, I will come back to this peptide, with greater explanations.

Here are a few extra added benefits from IGF-LR3

1. Deeper and better quality of sleep
2. IGF directly releases more serotonin, thus giving you a sense of well being
3. Great substance for those who are interested in carb control
4. Amazing recovery time from strenuous exercise
5. I get some of the best pumps while I train, during an IGF cycle
6. Unlike AAS, you actually build new muscle fibers which you keep for life
7. It works wonders for keeping your skin elasticity, thus actually turning back the hands of time for wrinkles
8. If used properly it works amazing for fat loss as well


----------



## maximpep (Jan 3, 2013)

Check this out always keep learning....


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

Good read bro. I'm interested in running it myself. Just want to do the proper research first


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 4, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## maximpep (Jan 7, 2013)

Research...


----------

